# Agility practice video



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

My husband usually films me Lulu when we practice agility and I put a little vid together of our practice this past Sunday night. She's comes a long way in the past year, especially with her contacts and weaves! I was feeling lazy and didn't rearrange the equipment into any sort of course, just used it where it laid, so there's not a great flow to what we were doing... but I hope you guys enjoy it anyway!

http://youtu.be/Arzgamgi2Y8


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW - I'm impressed and feeling very inadequate! That was great.... guess I need to get my behind in gear this spring and start working on more than just hiking the woods!

Your hard work with LuLu shows... congrats!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lulu is wonderful! That looks like such fun for both of you  isn't it so much fun watching them grow? thanks, keep the videos coming!

By the way,

EVERY SINGLE TIME I hear "wild one" I think of your "Vizsla Life" video! That was such a fun video! I usually hear that song while I'm running (I downloaded it) - and it helps me pick up my speed  I don't think I'll ever get sick of that song now!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

WOW *littlelulu*! That's fantastic! Looks like you both enjoy it and she's so focused on you. 
I gotta look into it too. Elza's been getting lots of on leash walks since she's in heat and we are practising jumping over low fences and she seems to love it. First time we tried agility in October she just lost concentration really easily. Now that she's older I think she could do a lot better. 

Post some more if you have some. It's so much fun to watch! 8)


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow!!! Way to go Little LuLu!!! Whistler's proud of his half sister!!!


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Totally awesome and inspiring! I want to do this!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic video clip...I just wish there was something in the Yorkshire area for Darcy, she would love to do something like this.. ;D


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! Agility is great, these guys are naturals! We have little space to work in most of the time and we've done most of our training in our basement with minimal equipment. We go to class once a week, but it's easy to get started by yourself if classes aren't available near you. I know I've said it a million times on this forum, but agility is brilliant for tiring the little darlings out . That's why I started doing it with Lulu but it's become so much more for us. 

Zdogsmom - Thanks! Hiking and running in the woods still remains Lulu's fave activity (and ours!). It's amazing to see them run around in what I like to call their "natural habitat" 

OM - Thanks! That's funny about that song.... I only think of Lulu and that video every time I hear it too!! I'd love to see more vids of Otto doing his thing! Him and Lulu totally seem to have similar intensity levels! 

Adrino - Yes, I remember that you were doing some agility with Elza. They definitely get more focused with age for sure. Lulu is a workaholic and would go forever if we let her! Since Elza is so small you could prob get her in a smaller height division and kick some butt! Lulu is small (22" at the shoulder) but this just slips her into the tallest height division of 26". Boooo. Anyway would love to hear about it if you get your girl back into the game!


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Just watched the video and that looked great !!! Good job. You just convinced me to continue the training with my 8month old Jazzie.


----------

